# 21? am I just stupid



## Mike_7 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi my names Mike

Ive just turned 21 and i'm desperate to get into a skyline and out of the 'boy racer' phase of small hatchbacks.
As im young and scared senseless by rear wheel drives (slides a plenty) I was looking at a r32 or r33 gts4 but worried about insuring the thing. 
Im just wondering if anyone knows how much it would be around.

any help would be appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Insurance on Skylines is group 20 regardless of model


----------



## Mike_7 (Oct 20, 2004)

Dang  

I've been told though if you are willing to go for an r32 its possible to try and get it insured through classic insurance (bit of a cheat)
any ideas


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Mike_7 said:


> Dang
> 
> I've been told though if you are willing to go for an r32 its possible to try and get it insured through classic insurance (bit of a cheat)
> any ideas


To be honset it is dependant on lots of things. Your best bet is to ring a few company's and see if you fall off your chair whan you get your quote. You should expect to pay 2K upwards at least


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

You're gonna get horrendous quotes until you're 25 unfortunately.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Although you will probably find that a fair few companies won't touch you till your 30 either, or if you haven't got previous performance car experience...


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I went from a 205 to my Skyline, but it wasen't cheap. True about being 30, you really want to be 25 these days


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Ooh, and don't forget... You may have to put aside a little hard earned to pay for the tracker and cat 1 alarm the insurance company MAY insist on you having, if the car hasn't already got one fitted.

Sorry it's all doom and gloom.....


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Classic insurance*

I tryed this last year... seemed rather good, didn't care about points, accidents, mods... came in at summit like 300 quid too!!! Only prob is you can't insure an import as a classic lol

Luke


----------



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

im 23 and have a full 6 years no claims with an MR2 as previous performance car....

i consider my quote as extremely lucky and good @ £1890!!! under 25 is near impossible now as mine is with Tesco and they have stopped doing under 25s now! Sorry!


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Getting old...*

does have its advantages I guess lol  

Luke


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

i can think of loads of problem swith it.. erection problems to be one!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*snigger *


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*PMSL @ Harry*

Oit ya lil' ****! Respect your elders!   

Luke


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I got away with needing a tracker, whcih Tescos wanted. I almost cried at how quickly the price shot up when I mentioned modifications, but it's all worth it


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

johnnyTightlips said:


> i can think of loads of problem swith it.. erection problems to be one!


My other half would see that as an advantage


----------

